# Driver Leaves Missouri Greyhound Bus



## DET63 (Nov 24, 2011)

> A Greyhound bus driver left 45 passengers stranded in the middle of nowhere for eight hours during a journey from Memphis, Tennessee to St Louis, Missouri. The 45-year-old female veteran had parked the bus at a truck stop outside Charleston, Missouri, a small town, late on Friday and then left late at night after kicking an unruly passenger from the bus. The passengers were finally picked up by a second bus and were able to make it to their destination 11 hours late and after spending the night on the bus.


More


----------



## JamesT4 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is one of many reasons I refuse to take Greyhound, and from past trips on it unless I have to, I would rather spend the extra money on amtrak.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 28, 2011)

> She then locked them on bus


Isn't that a safety violation?








> from Memphis, Tennessee to St Louis, Missouri


You can also take Amtrak between the 2 cities! I am not sure about MEM, but STL Gateway Station serves both!







> Instead of continuing the journey, *she turned the bus around and headed for Memphis*


Was this bus driven by our own "Wrong Turn Penny"?


----------



## NY Penn (Nov 28, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> You can also take Amtrak between the 2 cities! I am not sure about MEM, but STL Gateway Station serves both!


Except that no normal person would transfer at Carbondale at 1 AM to get from Memphis to St. Louis.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 28, 2011)

NY Penn said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > You can also take Amtrak between the 2 cities! I am not sure about MEM, but STL Gateway Station serves both!
> ...


I'm a normal person too (although the debate is ongoing) and I would connect in CHI!


----------



## GG-1 (Nov 28, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> I'm a normal person too (although the debate is ongoing) and I would connect in CHI!


No, you are better than normal! :wub:  :giggle: :lol:

Aloha


----------



## DET63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, the_traveler is Carbondale and would transfer in Normal!


----------



## fairviewroad (Jan 3, 2012)

I never realized that there was a truck stop at the "middle of nowhere." Seems like a cheap way to ratchet

up the drama by calling it that.


----------



## ehbowen (Jan 13, 2012)

I've driven trucks, and I've seen more than a few truck stops which would qualify as contenders for the "middle of nowhere". Truck stops are built where land is cheap.


----------



## railiner (Jan 30, 2012)

Just read of this incident for the first time. I have been in the transportation industry since 1968, and I have never heard of such behaviour by a so-called professional driver before this. I cannot imagine any possible excuse she could offer in her defense, if she even tries to save her job....


----------



## jis (Jan 30, 2012)

The driver minimally needs to consult with a mental health specialist IMHO....


----------

